# tracks from a snowblower for an RC robot?



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am looking to make an RC robot so i can pull a flail mower i have. i saw someone do this on youtube using wheelchair motors which is exactly want to do. i can do this pretty easily being i am in a wheelchair and have batteries and can get motors from them. anyway, i want to get a set of tracks. big ones preferably. i wanted to know if anyone knows where i could pick up a set besides buying a used snowblower. also, what are the size categories that are made and by who? i really appreciate the help? i live in central new jersey if anyone has some they want to sell.

Keith


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I googled a little bit and found some results, but most of them look pretty small. I remember seeing a video on youtube from a guy who made a tracked go kart. He made his tracks by using old car tires and cutting the sidewalls off. Maybe you could get some smaller car tires or tractor tires and do the same for yours.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi superfly611. That's a pretty interesting idea you have. You mean tracks of this sort?


----------



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

yes tracks from a snowblower like that! check this out on youtube.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That has got to be one of the neatest things I've seen in a long time. Looks like one of those bomb disposal contraptions. I think that "track drive" was the label Sears put on their snowblowers. I'd start scouring ebay and Craig's List, maybe even put up a wanted listing for one.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tracs*

There's been someone around here looking for a set for some time. Ones I know have had tracs: Craftsman, Murray, Yamaha & Honda. On the CM ones, look for the bigger HP ones, bigger tracs on them.


----------



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey guys i really had some luck yesterday. i found a snow blower with the exact same track system as that guy in the video and got the snowblower that runs great for $200. its a Dynamark 523. so i am going to take the tracks off and i should be able to put wheels on the snowblower and still use it and just use the tracks for my project. finally something worked out for me.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cool! I want to see how this project goes. Keep us posted, and show some pictures of it as it progresses, if you can.


----------

